# pain on night before egg collection



## stimpycat (Jun 23, 2007)

hi,
i wonder if its normal to have some pain on the night before egg collection?
Im worried in case it could be the start of ohss. 
anyone else had pain?


----------



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi stimpycat,
I have just taken my trigger injection tonight for egg collection Monday morning!!!! I am trying to remember last time if it hurt the day before but can't really remember sorry - Mine is hurting though when I go to the toilet can just really feel my ovaries!!!  I'm sure it is just all those lovely bigh follicles growing nicely I know how you feel though it's all a worry (feelings of excitment/nervousness and praying for miracles!!!)

I wish you so much luck for egg collection you really have been through some tough times hun and you deserve a break!!!! positive vibes with you!!!!

Chris x


----------



## julesg39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Stimpycat

Yup, I am off for EC tonight and have had twinges since yesterday, sure it's fine and I hope your EC went fine.

J


----------



## stimpycat (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Chris and J
Thanks for your replies.
Im still in a bit of pain today, but the nurses said it was quite normal to feel a bit of pain. Just me being a worrier!
I had 8 eggs ,so am very happy today.
Wishing you both lots of luck with your egg retrievals.
love A


----------

